# Pics from Feb trip to Bonaire



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoy...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That place looks great. Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing, C'T. O*D*W


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks O*D*W

Here's a few more...

And a few more...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You took some nice clear photos. Curious what kind of camera?

I was in Bonaire in the 80's and we stayed at the Flamingo. I don't know if it is still there but it was enjoyable to sit out over the water during dinner and then go for a night dive off the beach. I put that as one of my best dive destinations.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Really cool pics. It's on my bucket list


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

great pics of beautiful scenery, thanks! :thumbsup: wondering what kind of fish those very camouflaged ones are...stone fish?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> great pics of beautiful scenery, thanks! :thumbsup: wondering what kind of fish those very camouflaged ones are...stone fish?


Thanks!

That was a longlure frogfish. It was cool. You could see the "lure" that it had held out in front of it's mouth, but unfortunately it doesn't show up in the pictures.

We see quite a few stonefish diving in Bonaire. They too are well camouflaged.


----------

